# TiVo Premiere Finally Gets Multi-Room Streaming



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Maybe we wont have long to wait. I thought it was already in place in the USA.

http://lifehacker.com/5876870/tivo-premiere-finally-gets-multi+room-streaming-and-hd-guide-ui

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481227


----------



## martin93 (Jan 18, 2012)

RichardJH said:


> I thought it was already in place in the USA.


 That is what i thought.


----------



## martin93 (Jan 18, 2012)

I hope Multi-Room Streaming is fully added to the Virgin Media TiVo sooner rather than later.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

martin93 said:


> I hope Multi-Room Streaming is fully added to the Virgin Media TiVo sooner rather than later.


And me. I am looking forward to not having to watch some of SWBMO programmes but still being able to choose my own from the other Tivo


----------



## martin93 (Jan 18, 2012)

Virgin Media Tivo software update has been released.

Read all of this page.
http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1616378


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

martin93 said:


> Virgin Media Tivo software update has been released.
> 
> Read all of this page.
> http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1616378


It is a shame that VM don't make better use of the VM forum and Twitter to keep us updated on what is going on OR send a message via the Tivo


----------



## martin93 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hopefully this turns out to be true 
http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/35338309-post6215.html


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

martin93 said:


> Hopefully this turns out to be true
> http://www.cableforum.co.uk/board/35338309-post6215.html


Not sure I'd believe anything VM said over the phone....


----------



## martin93 (Jan 18, 2012)

The person has posted a picture of the software version.
http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showpost.php?p=56016920&postcount=18


----------



## CeeBeeUK (Mar 18, 2005)

Message 2 is interesting
http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/New-FW-update-broken-Tivo-Commander-etc/td-p/979929
The update was to break functionality! 

If only they would release an official version.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

*If* that is true (do we know if the person posting it works for VM so would know, or is he just guessing?) then it sounds like it's akin to Apple stopping un-official apps from working. Which I can understand, I suppose.


----------



## GizUK (Oct 8, 2001)

cwaring said:


> *If* that is true (do we know if the person posting it works for VM so would know, or is he just guessing?) then it sounds like it's akin to Apple stopping un-official apps from working. Which I can understand, I suppose.


If it is the only thing that was changed then it is not understandable at all at the moment. There is NO official app in the UK.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

The 3rd party remote apps are a huge advantage Tivo has over other platforms. Why would VM shoot themselves in the foot by removing the functionality? Doesn't make any sense.

Edit: A quick scan shows they've removed the multiroom functionality too - VM Tivos no longer have mdns broadcast or send out beacons. Makes me wonder why they spent so long getting the networking working only to rip it out again.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

GizUK said:


> If it is the only thing that was changed then it is not understandable at all at the moment. There is NO official app in the UK.


"at the moment" being the important bit there.


Tony Hoyle said:


> The 3rd party remote apps are a huge advantage Tivo has over other platforms. Why would VM shoot themselves in the foot by removing the functionality? Doesn't make any sense.


It was only a thought 


> Edit: A quick scan shows they've removed the multiroom functionality too. Makes me wonder why they spent so long getting the networking working only to rip it out again.


Problems, bugs, something unstable? Again, just a thought.


----------



## GizUK (Oct 8, 2001)

cwaring said:


> "at the moment" being the important bit there.


Yes that was my point. If there WAS an official app (yes I know it's "coming soon") I have NO issue with the unofficial apps being barred.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

VM removing functionality just weeks before my 12 months is up.. Not good marketing IMO (I'd probably go all IP if I ditched Tivo.. couldn't cope with Sky+ again).


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

VM have confirmed that part of the update is specifically to stop 3rd party apps from working as "these apps create stability risks to our TV platform."

Very annoying - they shouldn't have stopped this functionality until they release their own app.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'd prefer a stable Tivo to any un-official app


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> VM have confirmed that part of the update is specifically to stop 3rd party apps from working as "these apps create stability risks to our TV platform."


Haven't managed to crash my TiVo with the third party apps I've used. Only with (gestures) on tivo's own (US) app. The only other crashes are ones it's had all by itself 
Still love TiVo though.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I only used TiVo Commander for a short time and did find it locked up TiVo on more than one occasion.

Only used it as I had two TiVo in same room - and using slide remote now.


----------

